# Tipped before the ride..



## AWatters (May 18, 2016)

First time experience yesterday..

Pax got in, & before leaving the lot he tipped me $10 for his 30 minute trip, then proceeded to tell me about his day at work..

How cool 

Tell me about your GOOD tipping experiences!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I had a guy toss me a five as soon as he got in at a local bar around 9pm... Trip was only a couple miles but he said "the local d1ckhead cop is out tonight and I don't want a dui"

He was far from drunk, but he said this cop busts people coming out of the bar all the time and he can't risk it with his CDL.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

AWatters said:


> First time experience yesterday..
> 
> Pax got in, & before leaving the lot he tipped me $10 for his 30 minute trip, then proceeded to tell me about his day at work..
> 
> ...


First PAX I ever kicked out of my car threw me a $10 bill upon leaving and said sorry for being a jerk. Don't know if it was sudden remorse on his part or because the location where I gave him the boot was the police station parking lot. turned an other wise highly unpleasant experience into at least a more profitable one and still get a bit of a chuckle from the though of it all. Also "forgot" to end the ride a good 15 minutes afterwards as further punitive damages for the grief he caused as well.


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

I had a PAX who drove in Indy and then stopped. A $4.00 ride and tipped me $10. I'll take it. Nice guy.


----------



## djede (Nov 14, 2015)

I picked up a PAX on XL. He was only going about 2 miles from home to work. Gave me a $10 Tip and then talked about how he knows he is only going a short distance and wants to make it up to me. I wish every PAX were like him.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Passenger got in and asked me why her rating was. 4.77. She was really disappointed and asked me why I would ever rate a passenger down. I went over an explanation which included explaining how we don't get paid much to wait at convenience stores to go shopping.

That little conversation led to me getting a candy bar, orange soda, and $20 tip. It really changed my perspective; it's not that passengers are trying to take advantage of us—they really have no idea that "the meter running" doesn't equate to us getting big money.

The thing that I learned is that you can reference a tip without actually asking for one. This maintains passenger autonomy and they don't feel pressured, while increasing the likelihood they will tip.


----------



## Ted1 (Jun 22, 2016)

I picked up an older guy at an upscale bar/pub in the galleria and took him about 10 miles home. Before he got out he gave me a 20 i told him the tip was not necessary but he insisted said he wanted to keep his rate up. He was a very nice guy I really like meeting people and chatting it up with them but after reading some of the stuff on this forum I'm thinking about quitting.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Ted1 said:


> i told him the tip was not necessary


If you decided to keep driving, you should graciously accept the tips and move on. Don't insist it's not necessary. It's bad for both you and other drivers to decline.


----------



## Ted1 (Jun 22, 2016)

valor said:


> If you decided to keep driving, you should graciously accept the tips and move on. Don't insist it's not necessary. It's bad for both you and other drivers to decline.


Yeah I know that now that was back when I first started and thought I was going to make good money.


----------



## BenjaminBar (Jun 1, 2016)

If the drivers want tips then they should go work for a taxi company. ..


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

BenjaminBar said:


> If the drivers want tips then they should go work for a taxi company. ..


My thoughts exactly...everyone complains "I don't get tips...we are not taxis.....but I don't understand why we don't get tips...they tip taxis"........I say "they do tip taxis.....I drive a taxi......want tips? Drive a taxi"........but what do I know ?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

BenjaminBar said:


> If the drivers want tips then they should go work for a taxi company. ..


Yes sir. If you want tips, go drive a taxi.

If you don't want tips and like to drive people at 70-75 cents a mile and obsess about stupid rating, go drive uber/lyft.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ha! Go drive a taxi? Kiss my ass. If we want tips then we want tips, and your dumb ass isn't going to tell us not to want them.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Wanting them and actually geting them are 2 different things...........


----------



## mnorton (Dec 8, 2015)

ok, if youre not getting tips you are doing something wrong. As for myself I get my fair share of tips


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> My thoughts exactly...everyone complains "I don't get tips...we are not taxis.....but I don't understand why we don't get tips...they tip taxis"........I say "they do tip taxis.....I drive a taxi......want tips? Drive a taxi"........but what do I know ?





Chicago-uber said:


> Yes sir. If you want tips, go drive a taxi.
> 
> If you don't want tips and like to drive people at 70-75 cents a mile and obsess about stupid rating, go drive uber/lyft.





abe54321 said:


> Ha! Go drive a taxi? Kiss my ass. If we want tips then we want tips, and your dumb ass isn't going to tell us not to want them.


Spot on!!! I think one of the reasons that some will drive for uber at those "bargain rates" is because they know they'd probably fail the background checks from the city.



mnorton said:


> ok, if youre not getting tips you are doing something wrong. As for myself I get my fair share of tips


That might be true in some cases. But it sure doesn't help that uber pushes the no-tipping onto riders.


----------

